

Ask YC: Is anyone using Fluid, Air, or Prism to wrap their sites? - e1ven
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/797-fluid-wrap-your-favorite-web-apps-in-their-own-browser
There
======
e1ven
There are a lot of options to wrap your site, and make it available as a
standalone application.. Adobe has Air, Mozilla has Prism, and Fluid uses
WebKit/Safari.

Does anyone have any experience in releasing their sites as downloads? Have
your users enjoyed the experience? What sort of download numbers have you
seen?

Chron X is currently a downloadable game, but we're porting it to a web-based
game, running in Flash.. Since people are used to downloading it, I've been
considering releasing a wrapped version, but I'd love to see any anecdotes
that people might have in working with any of the engines.

------
hsuresh
I am working on bundling a webapp using xul/xulrunner. I will make it
opensource and available soon.

------
kajecounterhack
I tried Prism. It lets me wrap slime volleyball. I would call that, in
spanish, _muy util_

------
alaskamiller
If your application is a Flash RIA i think the best approach is just to use
Air. You can still display HTML content within Air.

~~~
e1ven
Air's a great package- We've done a few tests with it, and I like the way it
works, with a few caveats.. I'm more interested in the entire process,
however.

A lot of YC-like apps would do well as downloads, and I'm curious if anyone
has tried.

